# Gunsmith Close to Baxley



## georgia_hunter (Nov 15, 2016)

Looking for someone who can thread the barrels on my deer rifles. I want to put a muzzle break on them


----------



## state159 (Nov 15, 2016)

Googe's in Hazlehurst may can help. They may have to ship to a gunsmith.


----------



## hitchin (Nov 15, 2016)

*gunsmith near baxle*

Nine run gun in Screven ga. Michael Deloach 912 207 0046. absolutely a wizard with a lathe.


----------



## holton27596 (Nov 15, 2016)

there is also one in Jesup on 341 south. cant think of the name, but its on the left


----------

